# weight of puppy around 13weeks?



## liljay940 (Feb 17, 2008)

Is 23-25lbs on the heavy side of a pitbull puppy being 13weeks give or take?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

liljay940 said:


> Is 23-25lbs on the heavy side of a puppy being 13weeks give or take?


 Yes it is on the heavy side if you are speaking of an APBT puppy. If you double the weight of a pup at 4 months you get an idea/estimate of the adult weight so the weight in a couple of weeks will give you a better idea. Though that isn't always total accurate it will usually get you a close weight.

There is no weight chart showing what a pup should be at any given stage because many factors come into play

Is this a pudgy pup? 
Is this an APBT purebred puppy?
How big are the parents?
Do you know the Bloodlines?
Is the pup from a Linebred, an outcross, inbred or skatterbred?

I ask because some bloodlines mature faster than others some are also thicker dogs?

Food, environment and overall health also play factors but genetics is the main one in determining size.


----------



## liljay940 (Feb 17, 2008)

its from this kennel http://www.moreauspits.com/home.html

the dad is

MOREAU'S BLUE BUDDY
WEIGHT:92LBS
BLOODLINE:WATCHDOG/RAZORS EDGE
D.O.B : 11/17/05
COLOR: BLUE/WHITE
PICTURED AT 12 MONTHS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

liljay940 said:


> its from this kennel http://www.moreauspits.com/home.html
> 
> the dad is
> 
> ...


Thats why your pup is big.
Seem like a good size for a bully.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

we just took onyx to his vet he wieghs 32 pounds and is 4months.almost 5


----------

